# TURBO for 4drSENTRA



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey y'all...
I own a '99 SENTRA 1.6 w/ too many miles on it. I'm gonna buy an SR20DET motor. But which one can I drop into my car EASILY & without any complications???
I know 2-shops in Pheonix,AZ. quoting me...$4500 & $7000. The guys quoting me $7000 already have a 11-sec. 4dr. B14!!! hmmm...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, 4500 will be barely enough to cover just the engine and the install. Theres lots more to swapping a DET into a sentra. 7000 will definetly get you up and running with all the essential parts for a swap but what is the $7000 including? the engine and install? WAAYYYYYYY to much if thats what it is....your looking at about $4,000 for the engine and install fee and another $2,000 for the other MUST HAVES for a swap...talk to zak91Ser or Boostboy, Wes or Mike Young and Company...there are some others but I cant think off the top of my head. Good Luck

EDIT: You wanna be looking for a Bluebird or GTiR Motor


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

7000 seems right unless you can get some deals on things like axles and the sort as I believe all of this changes when you go from a 1.6 to a 2.0


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *7000 seems right unless you can get some deals on things like axles and the sort as I believe all of this changes when you go from a 1.6 to a 2.0 *


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

or an Avenir engine......


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

youll be doin some changes to the bluebird det... one is you have to convert the awd tranny to the front wheel.. and the intercooler from a top to a front mount.. unless you get some cool lookin hood. Travis


----------

